# Weird huff like noise?



## Elisebooo (Jan 9, 2015)

My 2 year old hermann has recently started to make a weird huffing noise every so often, I don't know what it is and every time he does it his head and legs move into his shell. I was thinking of taking him to the vets for a checkup as I think I should because I've had him for quite a while but I was wondering if anyone could help?


----------



## Tyanna (Jan 9, 2015)

When they have to quickly pull themselves in they're releasing air. It's normal.


----------



## Tom (Jan 9, 2015)

What are your four temps? Warm side, cool side, basking area, and over night low?

What heating and lighting equipment are you using?

What is the ambient humidity in the enclosure?


----------



## Elisebooo (Jan 10, 2015)

Tom said:


> What are your four temps? Warm side, cool side, basking area, and over night low?
> 
> What heating and lighting equipment are you using?
> 
> What is the ambient humidity in the enclosure?


Thanks for the comment but I figured out that I think he was too cold as I needed to buy a new heat lamp and his has come to its end and the temps had dropped by a lot. I know they need heat to digest their food properly so I am thinking it had something to do with that. I bought a new lamp today, (I use a 100w heat & UV combined bulb) so I will see how he is within the next couple days


----------



## Dizisdalife (Jan 10, 2015)

It's always best to have a thermometer to monitor the temperature in your tortoise's habitat. When ever there is a question about health, eating, alertness, growth, or unusual behavior the first question is "what is the temperature?"


----------



## Elisebooo (Jan 10, 2015)

Dizisdalife said:


> It's always best to have a thermometer to monitor the temperature in your tortoise's habitat. When ever there is a question about health, eating, alertness, growth, or unusual behavior the first question is "what is the temperature?"


Yeah I do check the temperature everyday it was just in that past couple days it started to quickly drop. I now understand just how important the heat is


----------

